# New GTR purchased today!!!



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

just thought i'd share my good news with you. I had a 33GTR a couple of years back and threw shedloads of money at it with Tweenie (RIP) to create an absolute monster but as im sure many of you know once you get over 600 horses on one of those its not a matter of if but when somethings gonna break so I always had to treat it gingerly and pray when I drove it in anger that i'd be able to get it home in one piece. I sold it towards the beginning of last year along with my 997 C2S and was toying with the idea of getting an R35 as it seemed like it ticked all the right boxes and was the car of the moment but after taking one out on a test drive it left me cold, it seemed like it didn't have the character and soul that i got from my porker. I put it out on the forum and had several of you owners telling me that i either had to take it on a longer blast or go out with an owner as they would know how to drive the car properly. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/132274-r35-not-impressed.html

After contemplating whether to bite the bullet and buy one or go down the road with one of the other choices from my shortlist (porsche 997 turbo/R8) I ended up buying non of them and ploughing the car fund into a new house. 

Fast forward to present day and I was kinda in the same predicament. i always had those words niggling in the back of my mind from the GTR owners on here telling me that i need one in my life. I looked around and found a mint BLK ED in DMG with Nav and finally today after much deliberation I made the purchase. I have to say probably the best decision i could of made.....bit of a Carlesberg moment. I live in london and i bought the car from Cornwall so it gave me plenty of time to drive the car and all i can say is OMG!!!!! what a machine, i can't begin to explain how much of a different level this car is on. you cant really compare it anything else on the road. The power delivery is like nothing i've experienced. its so linear, so smooth but at the same time very aggressive when you put it through its paces, I realised that alot more when I took it off the motorway and onto B roads and also in town, it just seems to obliterate everything on the road, i had a little tear up with an RS5 on the way back and its no slouch but i literally ran rings around him!! I collected the car early afternoon and got home about half an hour ago....a 250 mile trip turned into a 450 mile trip....8 hrs and 2.5 tanks of fuel!! but well bloody worth it. 

I know the more I drive it the more i'm gonna be gobsmacked and i know that i have alot more "pace putting" to do but I think I have made the best decision possible with the GTR and for that I salute all you guys that pushed me in the right direction. 

In the famous words of Avid Merion......

I FUURRKIN LUURRVE IT!!!!!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats-----If u like to drive ---u need to have owned one of these!

Drives itself doesnt it? Bollocks--u aint going fast enough:thumbsup:

No Fear---Not Even a Little Bit!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations, the fun just keeps coming, they really are an astonishing bit of kit quite simply the best pound for pound car on sale today IMHO!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

absolutely the best pound for pound car in the world.... for under 50k i have a car that will beat just about anything else out there including very expensive "toys". and it wont break every time i give it the beans... which cannot be said of fezzas.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Wait til the modifying bug bites, you can re-live the experience all over again :chuckle:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

stage 2 ... it's mandatory


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Isn't it now mandatory for all MY09-10 R35s to have a minimum stage 2 of 550bhp?

If anything just to save face?!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats Fozi.

Robbie


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Isn't it now mandatory for all MY09-10 R35s to have a minimum stage 2 of 550bhp?
> 
> If anything just to save face?!!


you guys are killing me!! 

tbh i have thought about tuning.......who wouldn't but just a little concerned about the warranty issues. I know on the next service which is due in a couple of months its definitley gonna get a y pipe. it just needs that extra bit of noise to compliment the power it has.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Congrats Fozi.
> 
> Robbie


Nice one Robbie :thumbsup:

its a shame i didn't go for John's one but this one i found has half the miles and tbh I prefer the colour.....unless Kuro is totally clean without swirls its tends to show up every little blemish. Oh well no doubt i'll be over to you real soon to get what we spoke about the other day....just it'll be on a different car!!!!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats fozi; enjoy your new beastie 

When you finally try out your first stage II+ you'll be blown away; do it and you'll never look back ! :squintdan


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats mate. I know the feeling about several tanks a day! Went out for a small drive the other day and ended up doing 400 miles n 2 tanks of v juice!
Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent news! "welcome back"


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Excellent news! "welcome back"


thank you sir.:thumbsup:

Actually feels good to be back.....kinda missed the GTR community!!


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Isn't it now mandatory for all MY09-10 R35s to have a minimum stage 2 of 550bhp?
> 
> If anything just to save face?!!


I knew this was gonna happen!!!!!

So am I right in thinking 550bhp is achieved by a stage 1? Y pipe and re-map?
And a stage 2 is complete exhaust, filters and re-map....circa 580bhp?

just having a look at the Litchfields website which is where the cars going in for a service next.....hmmm i can't believe i've had the car less than 24 hrs and i've already started making a goodies list :runaway:

I SHOULD REALLY BE :banned:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

fozi.g said:


> I knew this was gonna happen!!!!!
> 
> So am I right in thinking 550bhp is achieved by a stage 1? Y pipe and re-map?
> And a stage 2 is complete exhaust, filters and re-map....circa 580bhp?
> ...


Good lad....!

Y-pipe + remap should get you circa 550.

Full zorst + remap + intakes (swap out OEM airboxes) should get you to 580-600.

More than that and you'll be looking at new injectors, and maybe upgrading transmission internals to stay safe.

600 as above is safe and sound with many, many cars running these numbers for 2+ years both UK and US especially.

You know it makes sense....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Litchfield Stage 2 is zorst, K & N panel filters and customised remap - 580bhp +/- 5 bhp.

His Stage 3 has replacement intakes using cone filters and is worth another 10bhp at most.

Iain doesn't oversell the stage 3 as the bang per buck ratio is not significant but if you have the money then you takes your choice.

I can vouch for the Stage 2, as can several on here who have tried it with me.

David


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Peer pressure is really building!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Or get the SVM 650R pack....I can highly recommend it


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Choice, choices... that's the great thing about the more mature R35 GT-R market. :thumbsup:

Perhaps a Stage I is the best buy overall. It's the extra torque that really blows my mind. Makes one wonder how one ever got along with such a 'slow' standard car :runaway:

Why blow cash, when you're still having great fun. Personally I let the fun of the base car wear off before splashing the cash; like you say if you can push a standard car then you are really flying :chuckle:

Disc and pad upgrade once the OEMs fall apart or wear out (both happens) should be the first planned expense.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Right I think I've come up with a plan for the next month:chuckle:

I think i will go stage 1 firstly....maybe drop some K&N filters instead of the OEM's and see how that tickles me. I should run that for a bit and as Aerodramatics has pointed out the brakes should be the next port of call. I was toying with the idea of getting AP discs although that won't happen immediatly as I should really wait till my current set-up goes pop! Looking at my brakes at the moment there like brand new....the previous owner which was a lady done next to nothing miles on the car and on the last service got the whole setup changed as there was a scratch on one of the calipers due to a poor tyre change....don't ask me guys thats what I got told when I spoke to one of the lads @ JFE Exeter before I purchased it....must be lovely to have those money trees growing in the back garden!! Don't really have an idea about pads but i'm sure the vast mass of knowledge you guys have will guide me in the right direction.......honestly playing with the R35 big boys is hard work!!!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome mate, have to say the forum and tuning community around the GTR has made it the best purchase I've ever made, there are few other cars out there that offer such an entire package,


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Don't forget pics


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

no worries mate pics will be up soon!!

i tried to get a few on my phone but the GTR's a funny old thing....certain pics make the car look totally off balance while others make it look totally menacing. 

i wanna get pics of the car looking the latter....tbh the rain hasn't helped!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much since we all have one and know what they look like!!


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

:chuckle:true true


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Isn't it now mandatory for all MY09-10 R35s to have a minimum stage 2 of 550bhp?
> 
> If anything just to save face?!!


Me thinks that's true


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Looks sweet buddy.






if a little slow...... :chuckle:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha...watch this space!!

nice one about the car. that was the day i picked it up.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Looks sweet buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 & PMSL....crying out for a tune:thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't give in to the darkside Fozzi! If you get a tune i'll be back to having the slowest GTR in the country


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

ok guys got my first mod done.....even if it is only cosmetic!! big thanks to adamantium who i got my 4 light kit from. he was even nice enough to give me step by step instructions on how to install it. fitted it this evening...it literally took 5 mins. Top man Adam:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No problem.

Drop me a line re the y-pipe, if you are servicing with Iain it might be even easier to sort if you are interested.


----------

